# Feeding Foxes



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok this is a little weird:





> I put out old food for the birds, aka potato/bread/chips and what ever is left gets put into the compost. There is never any left so things where fine.. until i relised a few days ago a fox waits for me to put the food out on the front (I put it outside the garden fence at the front of my house) after a few mins of me leaving he/she pops his head up out of a small over grown dam around the farms field and comes across and takes as much as he can back across the road and through a fence. Normally the hedge would not allow the access but a few months ago a car went through the hedge so made a 10ft gap. Theres nothing to say the years iv been putting seed/food out generations of foxes have not been visiting. Should I stop? Some people class them as vermin, and others say continued feeding will reduce its hunting abilitys so once the food stops he/she might stuggle to find/hunt food.
> 
> What is the correct way to go about it?


Someone asking advice on wild foxes eating food put out for birds. I do not want to advise badly and I have actually seen the fox my self (went round to see) and theres more than one way out of the farm (3 including the broken hedge). The farm has only horses where before [couple of years ago] it had chickens/pigs/horses/cows everything. Its more of a stable.

What should this women do? Stop putting food out or continue what shes been doing and enjoying seeing the fox at night?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Id say continue to put the food out, it only takes it for an easy meal and if it wasnt taking from there it would from somewhere else, id enjoy seeing it whilst she still can, at the rate our woodlands snd country is dissappearing we wont have any wildlife left to see.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

At this time of year the fox probably has little mouths to feed aswell as herself. 

Chuck out excess meat/trimmings aswell if possible. It's a hard time for foxes!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Is there any food to avoid? I/we thought she/he might be feeding others/pups. Only put bread out last night and he/she didnt turn up.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

foxes are cool... native to there?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

im in a tiny little town with fields and farms surrounding the town. First time iv seen a fox up close


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree, if it was me I'd continue to feed it. 

She can put out raw meat of any kind, bones (uncooked), tinned dog food, raw eggs, even fruit (apples, pears, plums) and berries as foxes are omnivorous.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I feed the foxes even though I breed rabbits and have birds in outdoor flights.I haven't had any issues at all.I'd like to know about worming and mange treating them.There are some very ropey looking individuals and I'm bothered they might pass problems to my dogs.If I put wormer in the food would there be a problem with not being able to monitor who got what and is there something for mange that could go in the food?Hope you don't mine me jumping on the thread.


----------

